# Sistema zwei Kanäle je PL c (PFH-WErt 4,52E-08) darstellen



## stevenn (18 Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich nutze zwei Komponenten (PSEN cs1.19n), die jeweils für sich PL c (PFH-WErt 4,52E-08) erfüllen. Sind jeweils zweikanalige Eingänge. 
Beide Sensoren müssen da sein um in den Prüfbetrieb zu wechseln. Pro Kanal quasi PL c. Damit kann man mit Sicherheit mindestens einen PL d erreichen. 

nun zu meinem Problem:
dies wollte ich nun in Sistema darstellen, stehe aber auf dem Schlauch. Wenn ich nun Kategorie drei auswähle und zwei Kanäle mache (jeder Sensor ist ein Kanal), kann ich in den einzelnen Kanälen keinen PL oder Pfh eingeben. nur MTTFD- oder B10D-Werte. Diese habe ich aber nicht.
Habt ihr eine Idee wie ich das darstellen kann?

ich kann leider nichts hochladen, funktioniert leider nicht.


----------



## Sicherheitsschwalbe (18 Juni 2021)

Hallo, du kannst nie mit Komponenten, die einen PL = c besitzten, einen höheren PL erreichen. Siehe hierzu vom DGUV - Funktionale Sicherheit von Maschinensteuerungen... dort sind einige Beispiele vorhanden.


----------



## stevenn (18 Juni 2021)

christianlwb schrieb:


> Hallo, du kannst nie mit Komponenten, die einen PL = c besitzten, einen höheren PL erreichen. Siehe hierzu vom DGUV - Funktionale Sicherheit von Maschinensteuerungen... dort sind einige Beispiele vorhanden.


doch ich denke schon. jeder Kanal hat einen PL c und wird gegengecheckt.


----------



## stevenn (18 Juni 2021)

ich bilde ja eine Kategorie 3 mit Zweikanaligkeit


----------



## Blockmove (18 Juni 2021)

christianlwb schrieb:


> Hallo, du kannst nie mit Komponenten, die einen PL = c besitzten, einen höheren PL erreichen. Siehe hierzu vom DGUV - Funktionale Sicherheit von Maschinensteuerungen... dort sind einige Beispiele vorhanden.


Doch natürlich geht das.
Wie steven schon schreibt, baut er 2 Kanale mit PLc auf.

@stevenn 
Von Pilz gibt es Pascal als Gegenstück zur Sistema.
Probier mal, ob es damit klappt.


----------



## stevenn (18 Juni 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Doch natürlich geht das.
> Wie steven schon schreibt, baut er 2 Kanale mit PLc auf.
> 
> @stevenn
> ...


danke für den tipp, hilft mir aber nur bedingt, da mein Kunde eine Sistemaberechnung gekauft hat.


----------



## Safety (18 Juni 2021)

Sehe Dir mal das Kochbuch an https://www.dguv.de/medien/ifa/de/pra/softwa/sistema/kochbuch/sistema_kochbuch_4_v2_de.pdf


----------



## stevenn (18 Juni 2021)

Safety schrieb:


> Sehe Dir mal das Kochbuch an https://www.dguv.de/medien/ifa/de/pra/softwa/sistema/kochbuch/sistema_kochbuch_4_v2_de.pdf


ach vielen Dank, da war doch was. genau das ist es. Danke


----------

